# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  > [مساعدة] اريد مفاتيح للكاسبر

## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*مرحبـــــــــااا*


*حملت ببرنامج الكاسبر وحملت المافااااتيح بس ولا مفتاح يشتغل* 



*فارجوووووووووووووكم ابي مفاااااااتيح عدله* 


*والله تعبت*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز ردوووووو

----------

